# homescooling thread!! woooo



## Mango (Jan 29, 2015)

think homeschooling is weiird?

think all homeschoolers are anti social?

came here just to say u could never homeschool?

came here JUST TO SAY something negative about my way of schooling?

get off. ​
ummm/ i guess homeschoolers can talk and stuff and leave queistions if u want to!!!!!



Spoiler:  before u ask a question thats obvious






> WHY ARE YOU HOMESCHOOLED


because my mom doesnt like the schools where we live. and she doesnt work, so she doesnt do anything else during the day.



> I HEARD HOMESCHOOLERS ARE ANITSOCIAL


okay well! you heard wrong 



> HOW DO U SOCIALIZE


... i go out
to places
and talk to breathing people!!!!!! WOWIE!!!



> insert homeschool stereotype here


thats nice!!! you know i have MANY public school stereotypes :^)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 29, 2015)

yeuh

Favorite subject?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2015)

Question: Why ya homeschooled?


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 29, 2015)

I see homeschooling has done well for you with your spelling.

Jokes aside, who teaches you?


----------



## Brackets (Jan 29, 2015)

People who are homeschooled ... WHY. Just.... Why?!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 29, 2015)

I've heard that homeschool makes people very antisocial


----------



## Brackets (Jan 29, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I've heard that homeschool makes people very antisocial



There was a homeschooled girl in my university halls last year and she quit after less than a WEEK because she couldn't cope with being away from home


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 29, 2015)

Annachie said:


> There was a homeschooled girl in my university halls last year and she quit after less than a WEEK because she couldn't cope with being away from home



Holy crap...that's crazy


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 29, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I've heard that homeschool makes people very antisocial



That's not always true.
I'm homeschooled and even though I do spend a lot of time at home, I'm not antisocial. On the contrary, I have plenty of friends and I get to see them several times a week. 
Half of my friends are homeschooled just like me, and they're even more outgoing than I am. They are seriously the most social people I have ever met. x'D


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 29, 2015)

i'm homeschooled bc i hate people my age which probably makes me sound really entitled and cocky but.
i've not always been homeschooled though. i was the second half of fifth grade and did a proper video learning homeschool, but they i did feel a bit down and antisocial and lonely, so i went back.
second half of ninth grade though, i turned to homeschooling again, and by then i'd learned of an online public school, which is what i attend. it's lead me to graduating a year early, and i like it a lot, tbh.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 29, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> i'm homeschooled bc i hate people my age which probably makes me sound really entitled and cocky but.
> i've not always been homeschooled though. i was the second half of fifth grade and did a proper video learning homeschool, but they i did feel a bit down and antisocial and lonely, so i went back.
> second half of ninth grade though, i turned to homeschooling again, and by then i'd learned of an online public school, which is what i attend. it's lead me to graduating a year early, and i like it a lot, tbh.



Ur cool ily kelsey. But props to anyone that is homeschooled though. I know i couldn't do it :/


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 29, 2015)

I love how people are so quick to ask why people get homeschooled like they're some freak. They're not you, maybe you wouldn't like it but you aren't the same people. So, what's it to you?


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 29, 2015)

To everyone talking about homeschooling negatively, it's like you're forgetting that there are positives to it too. There's two sides to it, and it comes down to personal preference at the end of the day. For example, you don't have people around you to distract you from your work therefore _maybe_ you can achieve better grades than you would at a school with lots of other students constantly messing around and causing the lesson to stop. 
You have more freedom from peer pressure or fitting in with the crowd, and more time for your hobbies/activities too.

Homeschoolers becoming antisocial isn't necessarily true. Heck, it doesn't mean you sit at home alone with books/computers/a tutor all day without going outside to see other people ever. School isn't the only way to make friends either.

I had three friends (siblings) who moved to Czechoslovakia and were homeschooled. They visit once every couple of years and they're perfectly confident/sociably able.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2015)

Ahri said:


> I love how people are so quick to ask why people get homeschooled like they're some freak. They're not you, maybe you wouldn't like it but you aren't the same people. So, what's it to you?



Dude, calm down. I only asked why OP was homeschooled. It's an innocent question.


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 29, 2015)

I've been homeschooled for two years now and I'll be going back to my high school for senior year next year. I'm homeschooled through a online school in my state. It has it's perks as in you can work at any pace (you can finish a course in like two to three months honestly) and the content and assignments are always available even if teachers are off from holidays or vacation. I'm not as social as I was, however, I'm not one to have a big group of friends. The only reason I'm scared to go back to my high school is that I will not really have had that "4 year bound" all the kids had, as I would have only attended freshman and senior year. The only downside of being homeschooled in my opinion is that getting work done is up to you. One week I can be so productive, the next I sit in bed and binge watch shows all day.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 29, 2015)

Guess I misunderstood your tone then?? So I'm sorry


----------



## Punchy-kun (Jan 29, 2015)

I just had to. Best youtube channel in the world is Blimeycow


----------



## Amichann (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't understand why people are so negative to others who choose to be homeschooled. 

I know this is a thread for homeschoolers only, but I do have to say I really am impressed about people who are able to work at their own pace and often times teach themselves if their teacher isn't available. I often wish I took the opportunity to be homeschooled, but I'm almost done with highschool, so I really don't need too anymore.


----------



## Tao (Jan 29, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> For example, you don't have people around you to distract you from your work therefore _maybe_ you can achieve better grades than you would at a school with lots of other students constantly messing around and causing the lesson to stop.




I dunno...I think that having unblocked internet access, games consoles, TV etc. around me is a lot more of a distraction than a few idiots that get sent out of the class.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 29, 2015)

Tao said:


> I dunno...I think that having unblocked internet access, games consoles, TV etc. around me is a lot more of a distraction than a few idiots that get sent out of the class.



Maybe, but my point really was that you can actually control your environment and what's distracting you at home more. At school, you're not in control of the class idiots who stop the teacher every 2 minutes so that the lesson never finishes.

Self control is a good life skill. Hey look, another positive point on home schooling... It could be a great way to gain some self control.

I personally prefer going to an actual school, but I can see plenty of good reasons why someone might prefer learning from home.


----------



## Bixxy (Jan 29, 2015)

What's homeschool like? Do you get teached by some guy that visits and do you learn stuff whenever you want to and have breaks whenever you want to? (Sorry for sounding stupid)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 29, 2015)

I've been home schooled for a couple of years when I was in elementary school because I was really sick. Now that I'm older, I realized that I didn't particularly like it more than regular school. There was less pressure in public school because the teacher's eye isn't constantly on you and you just blend in with the crowd. PE and class was more fun in general with others. I mean there are only so many things you can do alone. One of the only things that I can think of that I prefer in home schooling is there are no group projects, so lazy/imbecilic people can't pull you down. Nobody really bothers/bullies me in public school even though I'm not the most confident student, so there really isn't a problem with it.


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 29, 2015)

Tao said:


> I dunno...I think that having unblocked internet access, games consoles, TV etc. around me is a lot more of a distraction than a few idiots that get sent out of the class.



I preferred not having classmates because of their distractions, and because their existence slows down the class, anyway. When it's just you an your books/tutor/whatever you have.. The classes are much shorter because you aren't working around everyone else, slow kids in the back corner of the room included -- it's just about how quickly you can efficiently absorb the material.

So no, when "school" only lasted 3 hours a day, give or take, my games were never a distraction for me. More like a reward, lol.


hell thread. o/
I was home-schooled from 6th grade until graduation. 22 now, well, shortly. A couple weeks. 
I did go back to public school for about a month when I was in 8th grade because we had moved and my mom wanted me to meet the kids in the area quickly and get an idea of what the curriculum for my grade was like in a new state... But they were hella far behind me, and I was bored and happy to leave it.

My parents pulled me out because they didn't approve of the curriculum, and they didn't like the fact that the school district was getting to the point of routine drug dog visits and metal detectors in the entrances. 



Bixxy said:


> What's homeschool like? Do you get teached by some guy that visits and do you learn stuff whenever you want to and have breaks whenever you want to? (Sorry for sounding stupid)



My experience may be a bit different than most, but that's the beauty of it - _there's no set rules._

Anyway, in my case, my mother bought one hell of an encyclopedia set for me to use and gave me a pretty lax "just learn how to do this over the course of the week" kind of thing. And then one of my cousins (two of them are licensed teachers) proctored my bigger exams.

It was probably more in the vain of "unschooling" -- I just learned what we felt was necessary. Never fell behind my old friends from school, though.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 29, 2015)

Well..I was really unhealthy my junior year, close to dropping out but I got the home hospital thing if you guys know what that is.
My experience was just me seeing my teacher once or twice a week and then doing work on my own, I mostly needed help with just math and physics. Having 1 on 1 tutoring helped me a lot and I got an A in both those classes, what was holding me back was that I was always having to go to some kind of doctor and missing too much important info and a long list of other things...
I think it's a good choice if you're going through something like that. But it was really lonely too, and all my friends basically ditched, I couldn't wait for ACNL and I remember around that time I joined a bunch of new forums like this one because it just felt really lonely being home all the time. If you're going to do it and you're able to, not sick like I was, be sure you're involved in things because it's really detrimental to your emotional well-being as well. I also missed out on a lot of typical junior year things and that held me back from being able to drive too and now I'm like really delayed with that, but I won't lie for the most part when I went back to school senior year (a new school) I didn't regret it, it was fun.
I think it's kind of silly if the only reason for someone to want to be home schooled is because they don't want to wake up in the morning or deal with people, the real world isn't like that and you don't have a choice unless you want to be sheltered for the rest of your life. It's really up to you though, I mean I can see someone with behavioral issues wanting to be home-schooled to not disrupt other peoples learning. It's all situational though.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 29, 2015)

I think I'd actually kill myself if I was homeschooled. I can't stand my family, how do people cope with being at home all the time?


----------



## Mango (Jan 29, 2015)

wow lol hold on

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss Vanian said:


> I think I'd actually kill myself if I was homeschooled. I can't stand my family, how do people cope with being at home all the time?



how do you cope with going into a freezing cold building with a person you probably dont know forcing you to learn things, you cant eat when you need to, or go to the bathroom when you want to? i love my family. its much easier for me, and it might not be like that for many people. sure, they piss me off a LOT, but like id rather be stuck with them then go to a freezing/outstandingly hot room with an old ass bat screaming at me to learn.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bixxy said:


> What's homeschool like? Do you get teached by some guy that visits and do you learn stuff whenever you want to and have breaks whenever you want to? (Sorry for sounding stupid)



well that would be more structered i think. nah, my mom gets us online curriculums, and textbooks. you do get a more flexible schedule, but you cant just break whenever u want to. whenever my mom thinks its appropriate for us to get a break, we do. she picks our spring break time/winterbreak time. its fine, you were just curious !

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> I love how people are so quick to ask why people get homeschooled like they're some freak. They're not you, maybe you wouldn't like it but you aren't the same people. So, what's it to you?



I AGREE OMG.

not to oath, as he wasnt being an assbutt about it, but the ones irl who are "why are you homeschooled? ur probs so antisocial." are the ones i want to strangle.



Tao said:


> I dunno...I think that having unblocked internet access, games consoles, TV etc. around me is a lot more of a distraction than a few idiots that get sent out of the class.



theres this thing
called

LEARNING TIME

WHERE U CANT PLAY ON UR ELECTRONICS
AND UR TEACHER HAS U PUT THEM AWAY

what, do u think i have my phone and laptop and ds and ipod next to me while im learning? all the time? 

we have self control, u know

- - - Post Merge - - -



KelseyHendrix said:


> i'm homeschooled bc i hate people my age which probably makes me sound really entitled and cocky but.
> i've not always been homeschooled though. i was the second half of fifth grade and did a proper video learning homeschool, but they i did feel a bit down and antisocial and lonely, so i went back.
> second half of ninth grade though, i turned to homeschooling again, and by then i'd learned of an online public school, which is what i attend. it's lead me to graduating a year early, and i like it a lot, tbh.



i feel you man



Annachie said:


> There was a homeschooled girl in my university halls last year and she quit after less than a WEEK because she couldn't cope with being away from home


ok thats nice, maybe she had social anxiety. or, SHE ACTUALLY KNOWS THAT THE HEATER AT HER HOUSE WORKS



Spongebob said:


> I've heard that homeschool makes people very antisocial


you heard wrong. you know, going to jail for 7 hours isnt the only way to make friends! 




Annachie said:


> People who are homeschooled ... WHY. Just.... Why?!



people who wake up earlier then they should, go to a building with **** desks, **** food, dirty kids, yelling adults, disgusting tables, a "cafeteria", then go home after 7 hours only to do 3-5 more hours of school ... WHY. Just... WHY!?

shut the hell up. 



Chibiusa said:


> I see homeschooling has done well for you with your spelling.
> 
> Jokes aside, who teaches you?


my mom does the basics ( ( ss, history, la, etc etc)) and my dad does math and sscience experiments 



oath2order said:


> Question: Why ya homeschooled?



i live in an area with schools that resemble jails. i am not lying at all most of our schools are like. old jails. its cold, dirty, and disgusting as hell.



The Hidden Owl said:


> yeuh
> 
> Favorite subject?



historyyyy!! i love learning about old people and whatnot lmao


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 29, 2015)

Punchy-kun said:


> I just had to. Best youtube channel in the world is Blimeycow


(-:0

And please, don't h8.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 29, 2015)

I take K12 and I can honestly say that it's way better than public school. There's no bullying or anything, although being on the pc all day is kind of tiring. Another bad thing is if you need help with something, there aren't any teachers around to help face to face on less you do video chat. I think the curriculum is not far from public school, but at least you can move at your own pace.


----------



## unravel (Jan 29, 2015)

*eats popcorn*
War pweaze


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 29, 2015)

Tbh its kinda annoying and sad how people are so quick to put down people that homeschool.


----------



## Mango (Jan 29, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Tbh its kinda annoying and sad how people are so quick to put down people that homeschool.




ugh i know.


jesus, at least we dont sweat our butts off in the summer. we have air conditioning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> *eats popcorn*
> War pweaze



no. if anyone else comments anything rude i report their cmment. that siple.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 29, 2015)

Mango said:


> ugh i know.
> 
> 
> jesus, at least we dont sweat our butts off in the summer. we have air conditioning.
> ...


Lol dat spelling tho.


----------



## Mango (Jan 29, 2015)

ilovelush said:


> I take K12 and I can honestly say that it's way better than public school. There's no bullying or anything, although being on the pc all day is kind of tiring. Another bad thing is if you need help with something, there aren't any teachers around to help face to face on less you do video chat. I think the curriculum is not far from public school, but at least you can move at your own pace.



yeah i did cyber school which is quite similar to k12

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Lol dat spelling tho.



shoooooosh im sick


----------



## Greninja (Jan 29, 2015)

Siple lol I was homeschooled for awhile due to reasons but I like going to public school better although I did like the 1 on 1 and not having to do a group activities I did my first group activity this week and I did all the work :/


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 29, 2015)

I hate being home schooled, honestly, but I have to be because of the way the other kids treated me.


----------



## Greninja (Jan 29, 2015)

ilovelush said:


> I take K12 and I can honestly say that it's way better than public school. There's no bullying or anything, although being on the pc all day is kind of tiring. Another bad thing is if you need help with something, there aren't any teachers around to help face to face on less you do video chat. I think the curriculum is not far from public school, but at least you can move at your own pace.



I tried k12 but I couldn't keep up with the work and since there isn't anyone to help you I was falling behind so we got a tutor and I stopped using k12 lol


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 29, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Tbh its kinda annoying and sad how people are so quick to put down people that homeschool.



They're just jealous because if we all came together at one place we would totally take them down in dodge ball. Even though there's probably more of them 
Haha I don't see anything wrong with it. I'm home schooled.


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 29, 2015)

Stupid people holding up the class is why you take honours/IB/AP classes

Anyways, kudos to you guys homeschooling. I get far too restless staying in one place for too long and it does _terrible_ things to my attention span. I wish I had more willpower.

The thing I like the most about my school (aside from awesome teachers that actually give a damn and can do their job properly) is that the vast majority of my school is fairly competitive. As a result, the learning is _much_ more fast-paced and it keeps me at the top of my game... well it would if I could actually bring myself to study. still getting straight-As and I'm the top student in three of my courses whoop whoop


Also, I don't know where you guys live but the vast majority of my teachers let you eat and leave whenever you need to


----------



## earthquake (Jan 29, 2015)

honestly homeschoolers have all my respect but id never be able to deal with it like. i have to be surrounded by people at all time i need my friend group and i need to be very social or i die inside... but working at my own pace does sound sort of fun? 

on the other hand the difficulty level of my own courses is much higher than most public schools, considering its the 2nd best day school in america, and im already working my butt off to get through classes that put in like 3 days worth of material from the same course at another school into one day, so working at my own pace would probably annoy me since ive been conditioned to work best under pressure...

how do you guys deal with that?? like seriously id never be able to do it id probably quit online school in 5 minutes because id slack so much without like a physical incentive to do well...dang guys....

but another con i think, and this is also probs why ppl look down on homeschoolers so often, is because colleges, or at least colleges my peers and i want to apply to are like ivy league universities and they dont smile benevolently on people taught at home, because the levels are generally "easier" in their eyes, even if the courses arent. 

so annoying when ppl are mean to homeschooled kids, like yall cant even talk u dont have the qualifications if u werent homeschooled... but please tell me more about life being homeschooled it sounds rly cool to me i like hearing about other ppls lives.

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg public school is hell esp. nyc public school?? like i have so many bad memories i only left and started private school with scholarship two years ago but like?? its wild af they find used condoms in the bathrooms and people poop in the sinks/.... fcked up man, im telling u

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait. for cyber school. are u guys allowed to like. cheat on ur tests since its the computer anyway

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss Vanian said:


> I think I'd actually kill myself if I was homeschooled. I can't stand my family, how do people cope with being at home all the time?



sooo frickin relatable im out of the house from 7am to 7pm mostly to avoid my family i kill myself with extra clubs and sports and arts so i dont have to go home


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 30, 2015)

i was home schooled.

all i got out of it was social awkwardness and stupidity. :U


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 30, 2015)

I was homeschooled in 4th grade for the whole year, then I went back to school for 5th grade. I didn't like home schooling very much, but maybe I was a bit too young to see how nice it was to stay in my pjs all day.


----------



## Mango (Jan 30, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> wait. for cyber school. are u guys allowed to like. cheat on ur tests since its the computer anyway



no you arent??? you can look up answers if u need help but my teachers would word it very differently so you couldnt get any accurate results


----------



## Brackets (Jan 30, 2015)

Mango said:


> no you arent??? you can look up answers if u need help but my teachers would word it very differently so you couldnt get any accurate results



So basically yes you can cheat


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 30, 2015)

Sometimes I wish I had been homeschooled, I was unlucky because the way I learn was completely different to how the British schooling system wanted me to learn so my desire and willingness to learn was crushed out of me at a young age, it also meant that by the standards set by schools I was 'thick'... I was lucky with English that I could read the set books and teach myself so I did well in English and Media (I was put in the 'second highest set' for English, not that that really counts for much because everybody still seemed like idiots) but in Maths I just couldn't grasp anything other than the basics and my teachers wouldn't even acknowledge my existence, so I was chucked in the 'lowest set' where I was expected to not even leave school with a passing grade. My parents didn't like that so they made me see a tutor every Saturday , so I guess I was technically homeschooled for maths. That tutor was amazing, with her help I got moved from the 'lowest set' to the 'second highest set' in a few months, and jumped from a predicted F grade to an achieved B grade. I was so lucky because my tutor recognised that I learned differently and adapted to that instead of pushing me  through something that my brain couldn't grasp, I wish that I just could have been taught by her fully, she was qualified to teach all the core subjects at GCSE level. But yeah, I really wish I had been homeschooled :/


----------



## Murray (Jan 30, 2015)

Annachie said:


> So basically yes you can cheat



someone in irc a while ago did an online uni course and kept asking people for the answers to her online test on there but now they are gone forever rip

cheaters never prosper.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 30, 2015)

Annachie said:


> There was a homeschooled girl in my university halls last year and she quit after less than a WEEK because she couldn't cope with being away from home



Please use your brain for at least half a second. There is a huge difference between home-schooled and completely sheltered and people have different personalities anyway. You sound like one of the scientists that saw a correlation between vaccinations and autism in separate stats and said that vaccinations were a causation for autism. Learn the difference between correlation and causation, please.


----------



## Murray (Jan 30, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Please use your brain for at least half a second. There is a huge difference between home-schooled and completely sheltered and people have different personalities anyway. You sound like one of the scientists that saw a correlation between vaccinations and autism in separate stats and said that vaccinations were a causation for autism. Learn the difference between correlation and causation, please.



lol they didn't even make a generalisation?? They just contributed their life experience to the topic regarding the post they quoted. chill ur hedgehogs


----------



## Brackets (Jan 30, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Please use your brain for at least half a second. There is a huge difference between home-schooled and completely sheltered and people have different personalities anyway. You sound like one of the scientists that saw a correlation between vaccinations and autism in separate stats and said that vaccinations were a causation for autism. Learn the difference between correlation and causation, please.



Woah ho ho, I wasn't even saying that all home schooled people are like that. Why so quick to get offended? Me saying an anecdote about someone I know does not mean I'm dumb. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 30, 2015)

Mango said:


> wow lol hold on
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



The secret is not doing anything~ 

I usually just make it look like I'm working, but I'm really talking to my friends the whole time. Or I ask to use the restroom and then just wander the halls or hang out at another class with a teacher I really like. I usually keep food in my locker and eat it whenever, so the lack of food isn't a bad problem.

tbh I wouldn't be able to survive if I actually tried to follow any rules. That's what scares me about the thought of being homeschooled, it doesn't seem like you can get away with very much?


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 30, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> tbh I wouldn't be able to survive if I actually tried to follow any rules. That's what scares me about the thought of being homeschooled, it doesn't seem like you can get away with very much?



That completely depends on your parents, tbh.

Mine were always really lax about everything -- throughout my entire childhood, I was never "grounded" -- so when it came to my school work, it was much the same.

I actually got in trouble in public school more because even in the "advanced" classes I was bored. Drawing was frowned upon by my math teacher. :v


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 30, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Please use your brain for at least half a second. There is a huge difference between home-schooled and completely sheltered and people have different personalities anyway. You sound like one of the scientists that saw a correlation between vaccinations and autism in separate stats and said that vaccinations were a causation for autism. Learn the difference between correlation and causation, please.



lol nice strawman argument, moron


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 30, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> I think I'd actually kill myself if I was homeschooled. I can't stand my family, how do people cope with being at home all the time?



Tell me about it.  As much as I hate going to school, at least I get to just go out and refresh myself. Homeschooling just sounds crazy to me.  I'd probably never have any friends ever if I was homeschooled, and I'd probably go insane from staying indoors all the time. Besides, that way I appreciate the time I am home a lot more, because it's like my relaxing time.


----------



## Mango (Jan 30, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Tell me about it.  As much as I hate going to school, at least I get to just go out and refresh myself. Homeschooling just sounds crazy to me.  I'd probably never have any friends ever if I was homeschooled, and I'd probably go insane from staying indoors all the time. Besides, that way I appreciate the time I am home a lot more, because it's like my relaxing time.



yeah. you make homeschoolers sound like we never go out. what the ****/????/ 

actually. my mom takes us to so many places during the week. we socialize. we just do it in a way that doesnt involve me screaming at my teacher. 

REALLY/???? how do you think we have no friwends??

we stay at home to do do school. how does that mean we cant get friends???????????? seriously??????????? i would go insane if i ever had to step in a school AGAIN.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 30, 2015)

Mango said:


> yeah. you make homeschoolers sound like we never go out. what the ****/????/
> 
> actually. my mom takes us to so many places during the week. we socialize. we just do it in a way that doesnt involve me screaming at my teacher.
> 
> ...



why are you so mad about it? they were just saying that THEY probably would have no friends, and that's understandable - most kids/teens DO make most of their friends at school, so it's easy to see how it would be harder to make friends being home-schooled. I know for a fact i would hardly have friends if i'd been homeschooled, because i'm the sort of introverted person who only makes friends when they're forced to be with people every day, i.e. at school. Home-schooling definitely isn't for everyone.


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 30, 2015)

Annachie said:


> why are you so mad about it? they were just saying that THEY probably would have no friends, and that's understandable - most kids/teens DO make most of their friends at school, so it's easy to see how it would be harder to make friends being home-schooled. I know for a fact i would hardly have friends if i'd been homeschooled, because i'm the sort of introverted person who only makes friends when they're forced to be with people every day, i.e. at school. Home-schooling definitely isn't for everyone.



I think they were more upset with the fact that it's become a really nasty, prevalent stereotype? I dunno.

But of course most kids/teens make their friends at school -- most kids/teens GO to a public school, lol.

Most communities actually have a thing for home-schoolers to get together, if that's your thing. Home-schooled or not, you can still go to prom! Introverted or not, you can still meet kids your age and do group projects and all those other things you're used to. It wouldn't likely be a daily thing like public school is, but you can still make friends without the weird pressures and concerns of "omg where could I actually meet other teens?"
Being home-schooled =/= living in a bubble inside your bedroom.

We just got shorter school days, more time to sleep in, and more field trips sans the stinky bus. :v

I just don't get where all these stereotypes come from. I'm not socially inept nor lacking in friends just because I spent my middle and high school years learning at my pace in the comfort of my home. Was 700 miles away from my hometown, so it's not like I had my friends from elementary around. And I _am_ introverted irl, and it was an initial concern for my parents, so I understand where you're coming from. 


But I do agree, it's not for everyone.
The kid(s) and the parent(s) have to be 100% dedicated to their education. If a kid isn't willing to learn, imo they're better off going to a public school where they can easily ignore class. While one-on-one teaching _does_ mean you can work around your own schedule, it _doesn't_ mean you can just get up and walk out of the class whenever you're bored with math. It's gotta get done.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 30, 2015)

Mango said:


> yeah. you make homeschoolers sound like we never go out. what the ****/????/
> 
> actually. my mom takes us to so many places during the week. we socialize. we just do it in a way that doesnt involve me screaming at my teacher.
> 
> ...



Lol I wasn't talking about YOU or any homeschooler in general jesus christ.  I was just saying it wouldn't suit ME personally, I don't think it really is an ideal choice of education for many people at all, but if it works for some, hey, I won't judge!

How is socialising... Screaming at your teacher? .. Okay never mind you lost me there :x

Most people meet their friends at school and through school, once again you have twisted my words implying I was saying "HOMESCHOOLERS DON'T HAVE FRIENDS", I was saying I'd have a hard time finding any friends if I didn't go to school. But you know, considering most people make friends with people at school, some people just may be quick to assume that homeschoolers don't have friends: I wouldn't be offended by it because if you do have friends then... ?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm curious. How much does homeschooling cost for those who choose to be home schooled?


----------



## Isabella (Jan 30, 2015)

it just brings me back to my point that, if you're healthy and able to participate in things and want to be homeschooled, you seriously should join any kind of activity like idk music, sports, even getting a job so you can have people to talk to. Some people even start getting homeschooled cause they have to help their family with working so it makes sense, it's just all depending on your situation. It's up to you if you want to be sheltered, but if someone were to say they just want to leave school because they hate everyone and hate waking up early, it really won't help at all. It's not like you have to make friends only at school though, some people find it harder to befriend people in that environment because they'd just rather focus on the education. And yet they'd probably have friends everywhere else except school, like work or neighborhood. 
One of my high schools was kind of a joke, too many activities and time to socialize but I didn't really care for that, I just wanted to get the hell out. I didn't give a crap about their sports or homecoming games, or spirit weeks and assemblies really. But that's just me. I'd rather have like 5 hours of extensive work and get out by 12pm so I can get the rest of the day free, not waste another 4 hours because of that crap that I don't care about. It was so constant too.

I'd also suggest maybe an alternative schooling program, I know there's some here where if you're over 16 and have a valid reason then you can transfer to this smaller school and finish with a HS diploma. Classes are smaller and you can take way more credits and graduate like a year earlier than regular school kids, this case would be good if you have to work or do something else. From what I hear there wasn't any bullying or any of that crap cause the teachers watch and communicate with everyone, and classes are smaller so it's more personalized. Could be something to look into if one of your main problems is bullying.


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 30, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I'm curious. How much does homeschooling cost for those who choose to be home schooled?



Doesn't have to cost anything.

There are plenty of free resources (libraries and, ofc, the internet have viable information available) and plenty of ways to acquire free/cheap hand-me-down textbooks (even in college, I buy my books used online or scrounge craigslist and yard sales, lol).

Of course there are complete boxed sets and whatnot available to buy, as well as "independent study" courses online (ya know, K12, Keystone, and the like.)

Really, it only costs as much as you're willing to spend.


----------



## unravel (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh btw it's homeschooling thread and not homescooling


----------



## Improv (Jan 31, 2015)

u know someone homeschooled when they misspell it as homescool


----------



## Mango (Jan 31, 2015)

Improv said:


> u know someone homeschooled when they misspell it as homescool



home s cool

i can spell but im SICK and i posted it on a tablet thank you very much 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Oh btw it's homeschooling thread and not homescooling



no its homescooling


----------



## earthquake (Jan 31, 2015)

ok but like...all the people hating on actually going to school need to stop the hate for a sec..for the most part we're trying to be respectful but like...completely going off about how much homeschooling is better than normal school is kind of crappy on ur part...

honestly @mango do u even know what youre talking about like its against the law not to have air conditioning in the school during may/june and same with heat in the winter months....

also?? some people, like me, have intense issues with their parents which is why we spend over 12 hours out of the house doing stuff at school so we dont have to be around them. dont just dump a bucket of white paint over us.

normal school is really difficult but like...from what ive learned the sooner u stop hating people, people stop hating u. like dont be emo and say u hate ppl ur age and u hate kids younger than u?? im sure u would hate someone that hates u too....

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw theres seriously like very little prestige, if any at all, behind homeschooling so idk what to tell u guys but like..good luck with college apps


----------



## Brackets (Jan 31, 2015)

how do you do public examinations if you're home schooled? do you go and sit them in the nearest school or something


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 31, 2015)

How do you meet people when your home schooled? Literally, everyone I meet is from school or work.

- - - Post Merge - - -

With one exception from someone I met at church


----------



## Mango (Jan 31, 2015)

LoveMcQueen said:


> How do you meet people when your home schooled? Literally, everyone I meet is from school or work.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> With one exception from someone I met at church



... how the **** do you think we live

we go places
online friends?
classes??
????????????????????????

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> how do you do public examinations if you're home schooled? do you go and sit them in the nearest school or something



do u mean like tests?


----------



## Brackets (Jan 31, 2015)

Mango said:


> ... how the **** do you think we live
> 
> we go places
> online friends?
> ...



go places like where? and you haven't answered my question

also you should really stop being so angry and defensive you're not giving a good impression of homeschooled people tbh


----------



## Mango (Jan 31, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> btw theres seriously like very little prestige, if any at all, behind homeschooling so idk what to tell u guys but like..good luck with college apps



thanks. because yeah. homeschooling means our college apps will be bad lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> go places like where? and you haven't answered my question



check my answer above ur post

um????????????? like?????????? anywhere???


----------



## Brackets (Jan 31, 2015)

i mean like national standardised tests. like the ones colleges/universities will look at to decide whether they'll let you in. in the uk it's GCSEs and A levels but i don't know what your equivalent is. like surely you can't do them at home


----------



## Mango (Jan 31, 2015)

Annachie said:


> i mean like national standardised tests. like the ones colleges/universities will look at to decide whether they'll let you in. in the uk it's GCSEs and A levels but i don't know what your equivalent is. like surely you can't do them at home



im not sure because i just started highschool so. i probably will go to the school near me to do it


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2015)

Mango said:


> thanks. because yeah. homeschooling means our college apps will be bad lol



Well considering the stereotypes people have about homeschooling, yes, your apps might not be all too good.



Mango said:


> check my answer above ur post
> 
> um????????????? like?????????? anywhere???



They're asking a reasonable question. Considering how it's much easier to meet people in public school than I can imagine it would be in homeschooling, I see no issue with their question.



Annachie said:


> also you should really stop being so angry and defensive you're not giving a good impression of homeschooled people tbh



She's right you know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> i mean like national standardised tests. like the ones colleges/universities will look at to decide whether they'll let you in. in the uk it's GCSEs and A levels but i don't know what your equivalent is. like surely you can't do them at home



Americans have ACTs and SATs. Also AP exams if you take those classes, and there are other tests for high school depending on the state.



annabeth said:


> online friends don't count as real friends like...ok..lemme see u pull ur friend out of the computer and get coffee together..


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 31, 2015)

Mango said:


> ... how the **** do you think we live
> 
> we go places
> online friends?
> ...



But...you don't have classes...you're home schooled.

And yeah, you're acting like a brat. Why don't you answer some of these questions seriously instead of giving small sassy answers that are flooded with unnecessary punctuation?


----------



## Mango (Jan 31, 2015)

annabeth said:


> online friends don't count as real friends like...ok..lemme see u pull ur friend out of the computer and get coffee together..



actually they do thank

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> But...you don't have classes...you're home schooled.
> 
> And yeah, your acting like a brat. Why don't you answer some of these questions seriously instead of giving small sassy answers that are flooded with unnecessary punctuation?



but... i sign up for art classes.


----------



## Mango (Jan 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Well considering the stereotypes people have about homeschooling, yes, your apps might not be all too good.



if a school declines my app because of stereotypes i wouldnt want to go there


----------



## Envelin (Jan 31, 2015)

People who are homeschooled are not always antisocial. People who are homeschooled are not always weird.

My best friend has to be homeschooled because her mother works a full time job and she has to stay home and babysit new borns as well as kids who set fires in the courtyards of apartment complexes.

She has to keep her single mom safe from being evicted from the cheapest apartment they can find because of the kids. She has no other choice.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 31, 2015)

Envelin said:


> People who are homeschooled are not always antisocial. People who are homeschooled are not always weird.
> 
> My best friend has to be homeschooled because her mother works a full time job and she has to stay home and babysit new borns as well as kids who set fires in the courtyards of apartment complexes.
> 
> She has to keep her single mom safe from being evicted from the cheapest apartment they can find because of the kids. She has no other choice.



see that's a valid reason. Not just 'omg lol school is a prison and it's too hot and i hate people telling me what to do!!11!!'


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2015)

Closing this temporarily.



*EDIT*: Re-opened.


----------



## peppy villager (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm home schooled and I like it, even though sometimes I do kind of miss how public school forced me to live on a schedule and interact with humans.

Edit~ I was in public school up until my senior year of high school. So I already had friends and for the most part I kept all of them after leaving. I left because the school system was terrible and had treated my brother and his medical problems terribly and my mom didn't want us to be in it anymore so she pulled us out.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 31, 2015)

I find it genuinely interesting how people can complain about schools in a first world country over very minor things, when we have kids in this world literally dying to have even one fraction of the education we get here. As if air conditioning is the biggest problem in the world, can't imagine how you would have lived when they didn't exist!
There's a saying that goes, you can study under a tree but education and knowledge is invaluable and it doesn't matter where you learn.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2015)

Isabella said:


> I find it genuinely interesting how people can complain about schools in a first world country over very minor things, when we have kids in this world literally dying to have even one fraction of the education we get here. As if air conditioning is the biggest problem in the world, can't imagine how you would have lived when they didn't exist!
> There's a saying that my mom would tell me and it's like, you can study under a tree but education and knowledge is invaluable and it doesn't matter where you learn.
> 
> don't take advice from people who live in a bubble, friends.



Okay this is completely irrelevant, please take this out of here, the thread is about homeschooling, not your crap.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 31, 2015)

Tbh this thread should close. This was supposed to be a thread for homeschooled people to socialize, not an argument thread.

I have 3 online classes and an actual rl class with REAL people and I actually use my VOICE to talk to them. And I do it either at a friend's house or my house, which some of you may think of as a distraction or not strict enough, but whatever. I probably have more friends than most public schooled kids and I am able to have friendships with my teachers. 

The public schools in my area are fine, but the kids are brats. I have a friend who works in the public schools as a substitute teacher and the kids treat her like crap. She asks them to pass out papers or to put something away, and they strongly defy her. I have great friends who are homeschooled and they have much better attitudes and study habits than most public schoolers. On my online school, the passing grade to get into the next class is an 85, so we have to do our best. Please don't knock us. So far, I haven't even seen any relevant reasons why you guys think homeschooling is dumb, only arguments to the arguments that public schooling is dumb.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2015)

Does online college classes count as homeschooling.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 31, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Tbh this thread should close. This was supposed to be a thread for homeschooled people to socialize, not an argument thread.
> 
> I have 3 online classes and an actual rl class with REAL people and I actually use my VOICE to talk to them. And I do it either at a friend's house or my house, which some of you may think of as a distraction or not strict enough, but whatever. I probably have more friends than most public schooled kids and I am able to have friendships with my teachers.
> 
> The public schools in my area are fine, but the kids are brats. I have a friend who works in the public schools as a substitute teacher and the kids treat her like crap. She asks them to pass out papers or to put something away, and they strongly defy her. I have great friends who are homeschooled and they have much better attitudes and study habits than most public schoolers. On my online school, the passing grade to get into the next class is an 85, so we have to do our best. Please don't knock us. So far, I haven't even seen any relevant reasons why you guys think homeschooling is dumb, only arguments to the arguments that public schooling is dumb.



you can't get annoyed at people saying homeschoolers are anti social etc if you're calling public school kids 'brats'.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Does online college classes count as homeschooling.


Uh... well not in the context of doing K12 at home. If you did it at home it could be 'home schooling' but idk.




Annachie said:


> you can't get annoyed at people saying homeschoolers are anti social etc if you're calling public school kids 'brats'.


And why not? Most kids in my area that public school have bratty attitudes. I've been to public and private schools and the kids there are immature and treat other people like dirt.

And I kinda proved my point about arguing about arguing about public schoolers.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 31, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> And why not? Most kids in my area that public school have bratty attitudes. I've been to public and private schools and the kids there are immature and treat other people like dirt.
> 
> And I kinda proved my point about arguing about arguing about public schoolers.



because you're just generalising a huge population and it's snobby. oh you can't possibly be at a normal school because you're SOOO much better than them!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 31, 2015)

Annachie said:


> because you're just generalising a huge population and it's snobby. oh you can't possibly be at a normal school because you're SOOO much better than them!


You are sounding a lot like Mango. I never said that all were like that, I said in my area. I never said I can't possibly be at 'normal' school. In fact, people studied at home before 'normal schools' even came to be. It's me and my families conviction to homeschool. don't h8.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 31, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> You are sounding a lot like Mango. I never said that all were like that, I said in my area. I never said I can't possibly be at 'normal' school. In fact, people studied at home before 'normal schools' even came to be. It's me and my families conviction to homeschool. don't h8.



mate i didn't start the hate. You're just not making homeschoolers look very good if you're saying that people in your area are brats, even though you don't go to school so you don't even know them. seems a bit judgemental.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 31, 2015)

Annachie said:


> mate i didn't start the hate. You're just not making homeschoolers look very good if you're saying that people in your area are brats, even though you don't go to school so you don't even know them. seems a bit judgemental.


I don't see how that makes homeschoolers look bad. I'm just stating the facts, my public school friends have the same opinion as me.


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Tbh this thread should close. This was supposed to be a thread for homeschooled people to socialize, not an argument thread.



I have to agree with this.

Can we please set our own opinions aside and allow for this thread's original purpose to take root?
You are all entitled to your opinions, but sometimes, they are not appropriate to voice. I feel that way about my opinion regarding this thread, therefore, I will refrain from speaking about my views. Let's please just all be friends here and reconcile.​


----------



## Isabella (Jan 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Okay this is completely irrelevant, please take this out of here, the thread is about homeschooling, not your crap.



I don't see how it's being irrelevant but ok mr mod.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2015)

Isabella said:


> I don't see how it's being irrelevant but ok mr mod.



Thread is about homeschooling not third world schooling.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 31, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> lol nice strawman argument, moron



Are you saying I don't know how to argue because I'm white? Just because you are a smart Asian. Gosh.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Tbh this thread should close. This was supposed to be a thread for homeschooled people to socialize, not an argument thread.






Goop said:


> I have to agree with this.​



If you think a thread should be closed click the report button and staff will review it. Posts like these actually tend to derail threads. After the clean-up in this thread several hours ago there wasn't anything wrong with it all. 

I'm going to close this thread here based on comments made after Post #80.


*Mango*: you're free to re-make the thread, but be clearer when stating terms in the OP as to what sort of thread you intended to make. Looking at the edit history, it was much less vague for the first 24-ish hours what the purpose behind it was. 


I'd also like to recommend that if the thread is re-made then both the people asking _and_ answering questions need to be less hostile.


----------

